
Ask HN: Qwant or DuckDuckGo? - jesuisuncaillou
I&#x27;m willing to stop using Google as my default search engine, and I would like to know what the HN community thinks about alternatives.<p>I&#x27;m currently hesitating between Qwant &amp; DuckDuckGo, but feel free to advise another search engine if you like it better.<p>Thanks people ! :)
======
philonoist
DDG.

I've never heard about Qwant and did a little research about it by typing "!hn
qwant" using DDG.

Needless to say, the criticism leveled by HN community against Qwant is what
exactly makes me thank DDG [news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15631473].

The functionality of DDG coupled with some add-ons like like VimFx on Firefox
gave me no reason to take a look back. Previous to these, I used to have
accrued guilt at my browser looking at me impatiently and now, I am the one
irritated at my browser's execution. I don't blame her. Its the processor
speed, after all. :)

If you want near google like results, use "!s <query>" for it to redirect to
Startpage, which is another privacy aiming Search site.

Or, if you are adamant on using Qwant, you have DDG getting as meta as it can
get by using "!qwt <query>" or if you want a detailed list of Qwant's
functionality and its specialized searches, hit up "!bang Qwant" and read on!

------
intertextuality
DDG: Due to privacy concerns and bang functionality. !a <term> searches
amazon, !yt for youtube, !w wikipedia, etc etc. If DDG's results are not
satisfactory, you can easily type !g to do an encrypted google search. I see
no real downside other than DDG being a bit slower than google sometimes.

~~~
jesuisuncaillou
Ok, but why ?

~~~
intertextuality
Updated. Overall I find the functionality nice and there's no real downside.

~~~
jesuisuncaillou
Thank you very much for explaining :)

------
guilhas
I am not sure which is best. But searx also looks interesting.

[https://www.searx.me](https://www.searx.me)

------
kuratkull
DDG

~~~
jesuisuncaillou
Ok, but why ?

~~~
wingi
I switched 2 years ago to DDG and I am happy with the search results. Only 2
times I re-searched directly on google.

Reasons on switching was the common german privacy understanding to keep my
search history private.

~~~
jesuisuncaillou
Thanks for the details :)

